# Galaxy x Koi spawn



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

After a day of being together my second spawn has started, I wont be logging it as often as my other spawn due to them breeding in a bucket, will upload more once the spawn is free swimming and parents are both out. 


Really excited for this one as I'm a big fan of Galaxy and Koi's









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

A quick update. The baby's has all hatched !! From the top view it looks like a huge spawn.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Male has been removed and fry are now free swimming.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Congratulations!
I am currently conditioning a pair for breeding. 
The male is a halfmoon, and the female is an elephant delta.


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Lunatic said:


> Congratulations!
> I am currently conditioning a pair for breeding.
> The male is a halfmoon, and the female is an elephant delta.


Very nice. Make a spawn log so we can see it grow 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Cant really take much photos because spawn is in bucket till 4weeks.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

50 percent water change









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks like you have a lot of babies! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Some have started to colour up 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

A little over 4 weeks old. Growing up nicely.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

6 weeks and 3days old.

Moved to grow out tank.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Photo with flash.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

9 weeks old.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Beautiful, keep us updated!


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for the update !!!!!


----------

